
Call for a Programmer Friend - A_Illes
http://interculturalextraneity.com/docendodiscimus/2020/07/31/call-for-a-programmer-friend/
======
PaulHoule
Programmers I know usually are rejecting humanities, law, and business
vampires who seem to have a visceral reaction to anybody pumping out entropy
faster they can pump it in.

Countries like Germany and China have quantitative thinkers in control. Here
government and business are a full employment program for bullshitters.

We might have some day in America where we realize it is way too late to
promote quantitative education and that our national and even planetary
survival depends on putting English majors, lawyers, and MBAs on a spaceship
with controls set at the heart of the sun.

~~~
A_Illes
Your reply reminded me of jokes my brother used to make about my discipline.
He was a programmer. He died in service (US Army). For the record, I am pro-
programming. I am replying because of your comment on the heart of the sun: it
reminded me (indirectly) of H2G2 and, as I said, my brother. And your mention
of Germany and China - I lived and worked in the latter, the rigor of the
humanities from the former is still imprinted on some of the departments where
I now work - and the humanities have been in decline in the States for the
last century, which means that many people don't know what they are. But to
get back on point: I know that I don't know a lot about programming (the
reason for my posting here) but still love it. And I enjoyed your comment in
that it reminded me of my brother. All the best to you.

~~~
A_Illes
Sorry, need to clarify something. My brother (and also I) would not approve as
I wrote in pathos: my brother died from, not in, service (PTSD).

